# Drop checker placement



## roadmaster (4 Nov 2014)

I do not use CO2 injection, but have noted with some curiosity that many folks place the drop checker fairly high on the glass in their tanks.
Would not the CO2 content always be higher towards the surface in injected tanks and thereby give perhap's false estimate as to CO2 levels?
Would it not be better to place the drop checker lower in the tank ?
Many are those it seem's that believe that drop checker color is a somewhat good to bad indicator, but I should think placing the drop checker lower would give perhap's better idea ?
Or...do the smart folks move the drop checker around to different area's until they see uniformity and then simply place it where it is easier to get to?
Many thank's for any enlightenment.


----------



## ian_m (4 Nov 2014)

roadmaster said:


> Or...do the smart folks move the drop checker around to different area's until they see uniformity and then simply place it where it is easier to get to?


That's me.

My drop checker spent ages travelling around my tank varying from yellow to surprisingly blue depending on where it is stuck in the tank. I got a blue'ish drop checker at certain places along the back of the tank and when wedged under leaves that had BBA on them, showing why they had BBA.

Currently at top left of tank, indicating green heading yellow at lights on only so easy to get to and less easy to knock during water changes & front glass wiping.


----------



## roadmaster (4 Nov 2014)

Ahh, I see.
Just seemed to me that the gas would always be trying to escape upwards,  so that any indication by drop checker might be influenced by higher content near the surface.
I guess if one has moved the drop checker about the tank and adjusted CO2/flow accordingly, to ensure some uniformity with regards to color in drop checker,, then it matter's little where the drop checker is finally placed.
Me thinks maybe,, too many rely on this indicator without moving it about, to be as certain as they seem to be when issues arise that it could not be CO2 issue but then I am still studying/learning.
I wonder do many folks use more than one drop checker? say one placed lower in the tank with another placed higher? or is it that after moving the one drop checker about to give one an idea of CO2 availability to all areas and adjusting input accordingly as mentioned above,,it then becomes a matter of keeping the flow at optimum level and diffuser clean?


----------



## ian_m (4 Nov 2014)

roadmaster said:


> I wonder do many folks use more than one drop checker?


Some people have more than one. But once the tank has been set up and CO2 sorted I have found a single drop checker is enough. If its green CO2 is OK, if blue something has gone wrong, usually FE empty.....


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Nov 2014)

I just put mine about half way up the tank in a place furthest point from the diffuser and where I can get a reading from it. Problem with siting it where there maybe bad co2 levels is once the tank starts to grow in the places of poor flow constantly change. It may be fine this week but not next. I suppose putting it in a suspected place of bad distribution might be of some use so if you have good co2 there chances are the rest will be ok but as I say this place will change often.
It is a good indicator that your co2 has run out though or you have a leak


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Nov 2014)

It does not matter where the DC is. Place it where it makes your life easier and that spot will be a proxy for the tank. The DC is just a guide. It cannot determine what the CO2 profile or distribution in the tank is no matter where it is placed, so pick one place and calibrate yourself to that location. Do not complicate your life any more than necessary.

Cheers,


----------



## Zak Rafik (5 Nov 2014)

roadmaster said:


> I do not use CO2 injection, but have noted with some curiosity that many folks place the drop checker fairly high on the glass in their tanks.
> Would not the CO2 content always be higher towards the surface in injected tanks and thereby give perhap's false estimate as to CO2 levels?
> Would it not be better to place the drop checker lower in the tank ?
> Many are those it seem's that believe that drop checker color is a somewhat good to bad indicator, but I should think placing the drop checker lower would give perhap's better idea ?
> ...



Hi
Just to share my own experience during the last few days. I used to have an inline diffuser for my 120cm tank and after 3 hours of Co2, the Gosh brand DC would be lime green and I thought my Co2 level was "good" but I also noticed I was having GSA growth all over the tank. The Co2 bubbles would be floating all over the tank (looks like 7UP). The cause of the DC turning lime green was due to the Co2 micro bubbles directly entering into the opening of the DC. I was not getting the actual co2 level reading from my tank. My DC was placed 1/3 up from the tank's bottom and at the opposite side.
Recently, after I have changed to a co2 reactor, the DC was showing dark green with the old co2 output . After I increased the gas output, the DC is now showing green.

I guess with enough experience and observation, one can do away with a DC altogether or at least not be paranoid about it.


----------



## roadmaster (5 Nov 2014)

I appreciate the responses.


----------

